# Approaching the Vendor



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a wine rack plan that I am fairly proud of. In the back of my mind I have this nagging desire to try and sell this to some of the winos in my area. There is a great wine shop that I know of that is very well respected and that I think would be a perfect place to try and sell these. So now the question:

What is the best way to approach the vendor and set up an agreement?

There are a ton of follow up questions that I have, but I'm gonna wait to see what some answers are first.

~Danny


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I've not sold any woodworking projects this way, but I have sold a few other things. I simply showed what I had to the owner of the store and asked if I could place it in his store. Items were more or less on consignment as opposed to an ordered quantity, and the store's cut of the sale ranged from 25% to 50%. It wasn't terribly profitable, but it was a worthwhile experience.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

I would say just to talk to the manager and just take it like it is a regular conversation. Don't try to play him dumb or try to fancy it up. Just give him the facts and the rest is up to him really.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi - I'm Danny---- your winos need a place to store their wine before they become winos. I've got just the ticket--- let me show you my project.

Actually I'd go with something more along the lines of I've had this great idea for a wine cabinet. Unfortunately, I don't drink wine and have no need for it. Someone suggested that I talk to you and see if you might be interested in putting it on sale in your store. Local wine shops that sell locally made wines will probably like to display there bottles on area woodworking to.

Give it a try. All they can say is no.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. This was kind of the way I was leaning at approaching it. It kind of seemed like common sense. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some line I would cross by coming at it this way.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I would ask the owner or manager to see if they are willing to sell it for you. Many stores around here ask for 15-20% of the price when sold.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

If your wine rack is amazing, it will sell itself. If they agree to take it on consignment, offer them 20 to 40% and price accordingly


----------



## robinlynn (May 1, 2008)

I don't know where you are located but you might want to try the little wineries as well. They often are interested in that kind of thing. Just a thought.


----------



## ChrisCook (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree with these folks, most wine dealers especially local types love that kind of stuff. If you have ever been to a wine tasting for local vinyards, usually about half or more of the booths are arts/crafts booths primarily dominated by woodworkers.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you buy wine from this shop? Sometimes it helps if you are one of their customers. If you're not a wine drinker, you could still buy a few bottles of Thunderbird or "Mad Dog" and tell the owner you make these neat wine racks to keep it in.


----------

